# iPad users



## finikaria (Nov 26, 2011)

I wonder how many members have iPads? I purchased one recently and find it to be a great tool. I can watch all UK TV channels except Sky for free, and with an Apple lead I can hook into my 42 inch Sony tv and watch on that. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

finikaria said:


> I wonder how many members have iPads? I purchased one recently and find it to be a great tool. I can watch all UK TV channels except Sky for free, and with an Apple lead I can hook into my 42 inch Sony tv and watch on that. Has anyone tried this?


Hi

I have an ipad2. I also have an apple TV which is £99, you can connect this direct to your TV and send your TV pictures from the ipad to the appleTV wirelessly which then transfers them perfectly to your big TV screen. Its really easy to set up. The advantage of this is you can keep the ipad next to you to change channels much like a remote control otherwise if you connect it to the tv using a cable you will have to constantly get up to change channels or forward, rewind pause, record etc (unless you have a very long cable or very short living room) Not to mention having cables hanging around which you will only have to keep getting out and putting away every time you want to watch TV.

I did connect my macbook to the tv using a cable it works perfectly and Im sure the ipad will work perfectly connected to the TV too if you don't want to go for the apple TV.

Incidentally how do you get free UK TV? Are you watching catch-up channels or do you have UK IP? Something like ExpatShield?

You can also get the slingbox app which means you can connect a slingbox to eg a sky box and get full UK TV. This way you get ALL the channels available on Sky and all the interactive services. There is no need for a dish. If you have a family member or friend who would kindly host the slingbox for you in the UK you can use your ipad as the receiving device in Cyprus (the slingbox is kept in the UK connected to a skybox) to watch on your big screen TV whether that is through the Apple TV or through the ipad.

I thoroughly recommend the apple TV though. Its a great piece of equipment and will compliment your ipad really well!


----------



## finikaria (Nov 26, 2011)

yiannis75 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an ipad2. I also have an apple TV which is £99, you can connect this direct to your TV and send your TV pictures from the ipad to the appleTV wirelessly which then transfers them perfectly to your big TV screen. Its really easy to set up. The advantage of this is you can keep the ipad next to you to change channels much like a remote control otherwise if you connect it to the tv using a cable you will have to constantly get up to change channels or forward, rewind pause, record etc (unless you have a very long cable or very short living room) Not to mention having cables hanging around which you will only have to keep getting out and putting away every time you want to watch TV.
> 
> ...


It is quite simple no proxy IP is required, just download Filmon Plus from the Apple apps store. Do not download from the internet otherwise you will have to pay a subscription. It is only free to users of IPhone, i Touch or iPad. Streaming is good as is picture quality. Lots of other stuff too.
Let me know how you get on.
I live in Phinikaria just outside Limassol, where do you live?


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

finikaria said:


> It is quite simple no proxy IP is required, just download Filmon Plus from the Apple apps store. Do not download from the internet otherwise you will have to pay a subscription. It is only free to users of IPhone, i Touch or iPad. Streaming is good as is picture quality. Lots of other stuff too.
> Let me know how you get on.
> I live in Phinikaria just outside Limassol, where do you live?


Im in Limassol, in Neapolis. 

I know filmon! I have used them in the past they are not bad actually. I still have my dishes, but they are going to be less useful in the next couple of years as the new bread of satellites that house the UK channels are launched they have much narrower beams and we will struggle to get the channels in Cyprus. IPTV is the way forward in the longterm.

Filmon are in the courts at the moment though. Apparently what they do is not legal and the BBC is one of the main bodies taking them to court. They have already removed the US channels they had as the major TV networks in the US took them to court and won.

Watch this space!

Im sure there are others out there even if filmon have to take down the UK channels.


----------



## finikaria (Nov 26, 2011)

If Filmon goes off it will probably take some time meanwhile let us continue to enjoy it. No doubt others will replace it. Myiplayer is still working as I watch Sky news on there.


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

*De.*



finikaria said:


> If Filmon goes off it will probably take some time meanwhile let us continue to enjoy it. No doubt others will replace it. Myiplayer is still working as I watch Sky news on there.


I think all these sites will eventually shut down. It reminds me of the early days of music file sharing when you had companies like napster. IpTv sites ate still in their infancy just as the file sharing sites were and eventually once the cases are tried and the precedent has been set the companies will chase them down much like the big
music labels closed down the file sharing sites.

As always I'm sure there will be work arounds:-D. Sky news will always be there as it has the rights to broadcast abroad!

But anyway did you look at the apple tv is it something you might consider? It's much more convenient than a cable and the quality is the same! It connects with one cable from the appletv to your big screen tv using hdmi and that's it. It has wifi but you have the option to hardwire with a Ethernet cable if you prefer!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have an original Ipad. Not only have I found that I can watch TV and hook up to the TV screen....BUT you can watch films from LOVEFILM.com. No need to get the dvd sent to you can watch the movie of your choice online


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

finikaria said:


> It is quite simple no proxy IP is required, just download Filmon Plus from the Apple apps store. Do not download from the internet otherwise you will have to pay a subscription. It is only free to users of IPhone, i Touch or iPad. Streaming is good as is picture quality. Lots of other stuff too.
> Let me know how you get on.
> I live in Phinikaria just outside Limassol, where do you live?


I have some good news regarding the iplayer.

Apparently it is being extended to cover central Europe with the rest of Europe to be mapped soon too. That means no more need for a VPN to access from outside of the UK. However there will be a charge Im not sure how much but US is $10 and it will be a catch up service only.

It will initially only be avaialble for the ipad

However the plan is to take iplayer global so I am sure it will be available for other devices too in the future.

So even if filmon does get taken down it wont be long before we have full access without the need for VPNs!


----------



## finikaria (Nov 26, 2011)

yiannis75 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an ipad2. I also have an apple TV which is £99, you can connect this direct to your TV and send your TV pictures from the ipad to the appleTV wirelessly which then transfers them perfectly to your big TV screen. Its really easy to set up. The advantage of this is you can keep the ipad next to you to change channels much like a remote control otherwise if you connect it to the tv using a cable you will have to constantly get up to change channels or forward, rewind pause, record etc (unless you have a very long cable or very short living room) Not to mention having cables hanging around which you will only have to keep getting out and putting away every time you want to watch TV.
> 
> ...


I find the cable works OK saves me euro 99


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

finikaria said:


> I find the cable works OK saves me euro 99


Cable works fine I have used one myself, but the experience is whats totally different.

However you will get much more out of your ipad using an apple tv than just using a cable. You can access things like youtube on your tv without connecting anything (not ipad not laptop) you get access to things like flickr and netflix for downloading movies etc, so its a bit more than just €99 cable if you know what I mean. Then there are functions like airplay which lets you view anything you are doing on an ipad on the TV, e.g. playing apps, or browsing the internet or watching movies etc for me this is one of the best functions to be added to the ipad since the new iOS was released. Its things like that that get the most out of your ipad otherwise its a defunct function. Plus the convenience of not having to get up every time you want to do something with the remote control is the biggest advantage for me that eclipses anything else!

Too be honest I had the icables which cost about €25 so when the appletv came out the same week for me it was a no brainer to take the cable back and pay the extra €75.

I would not go back to the cable now, its one of those things once you get it you think how did I do without it!

However Im not a sales rep for apple so if you don't one you don't want one


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

yiannis75 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an ipad2. I also have an apple TV which is £99, you can connect this direct to your TV and send your TV pictures from the ipad to the appleTV wirelessly which then transfers them perfectly to your big TV screen. Its really easy to set up. The advantage of this is you can keep the ipad next to you to change channels much like a remote control otherwise if you connect it to the tv using a cable you will have to constantly get up to change channels or forward, rewind pause, record etc (unless you have a very long cable or very short living room) Not to mention having cables hanging around which you will only have to keep getting out and putting away every time you want to watch TV.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I have just opened and connected my Christmas present Apple Tv to my router and WIFI. I was wondering if you could advise which settings you go to in order to stream the UK TV channels from the IPad to the Iplayer? I have added the Film Plus application to my IPad and have sent up the network router settings to my Iplayer and IPad so I just need to figure out how to watch the UKTV on my TV through the Iplayer and IPad? Can you help please?


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Da Funk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just opened and connected my Christmas present Apple Tv to my router and WIFI. I was wondering if you could advise which settings you go to in order to stream the UK TV channels from the IPad to the Iplayer? I have added the Film Plus application to my IPad and have sent up the network router settings to my Iplayer and IPad so I just need to figure out how to watch the UKTV on my TV through the Iplayer and IPad? Can you help please?


Sure I can help, but it's going to be a lot easier for me to send a few screenshots than type, I'll be home in an hour and I'll post the relevant bits you need to get going!


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Da Funk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just opened and connected my Christmas present Apple Tv to my router and WIFI. I was wondering if you could advise which settings you go to in order to stream the UK TV channels from the IPad to the Iplayer? I have added the Film Plus application to my IPad and have sent up the network router settings to my Iplayer and IPad so I just need to figure out how to watch the UKTV on my TV through the Iplayer and IPad? Can you help please?


Make sure your ipad is connected to your network as should your apple TV.

Go to the apple TV settings, you will see an option "Airplay" select it and make sure its turned on, then you can return to the main menu. 










The image shows the panel which pops up when watching a video from your ipad. The screenshot shows rewind pause forward and a blue icon which is the apple TV option. This image appears whenever you watch a video. The icon which is a blue colour next to the forward button which looks like a rectangle with a solid triangle below it is what you need to press this and it will give you the option of apple TV, select this and it should start streaming to your TV.

This box appears when watching videos so things like youtube, netflix, filmon, etc etc all should give you this option. Simply select it and it should stream to your TV!


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

yiannis75 said:


> Make sure your ipad is connected to your network as should your apple TV.
> 
> Go to the apple TV settings, you will see an option "Airplay" select it and make sure its turned on, then you can return to the main menu.
> 
> ...


Wow that's great, I havnt tried it yet but I will soon. Thanks for that! Who needs a SKY dish and a 4 metre satelite dish eh ha ha?

Do you have a sling box aswell? That might be next investment


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Da Funk said:


> Wow that's great, I havnt tried it yet but I will soon. Thanks for that! Who needs a SKY dish and a 4 metre satelite dish eh ha ha?
> 
> Do you have a sling box aswell? That might be next investment


Its is pretty cool. Think you will love it and no wires! 

I have many slingboxes, LOL! 
I also have a 4.2m dish fewer and fewer channels available and not looking forward to the launch of 2E, 2F and 2G astra satellites which will means even fewer channels in the next few years, My dish is fairly new and very expensive and will end up being nothing more than a big paddling pool I fear! Personally now if I were to buy one or the other it would definitely be a slingbox but I would go one step further and actually get my own server for my own viewing, but that is a whole new story lol!


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi there

I also have ipad but unable to download any of the film apps can someone explain ineasy to understand language how to do it please

Many thanks


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Anonymous! said:


> I am thinking of buying one of these devices.
> 
> I just think they are so convenient for being on the go. Oh, and they make a good toy!


Its fab really and also a good toy hahaha:clap2:


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

Da Funk said:


> Wow that's great, I havnt tried it yet but I will soon. Thanks for that! Who needs a SKY dish and a 4 metre satelite dish eh ha ha?
> 
> Do you have a sling box aswell? That might be next investment


Hello I had a look at your instructions but it's not working yet? Although I tried it on the IPad 1 so maybe thats why its not working? Does it not work on the IPad 1? I do have an IPad 2 aswell but have not used it yet.

Cheers Frank


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

Can I buy either the cable or apple tv in Paphos?


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Da Funk said:


> Hello I had a look at your instructions but it's not working yet? Although I tried it on the IPad 1 so maybe thats why its not working? Does it not work on the IPad 1? I do have an IPad 2 aswell but have not used it yet.
> 
> Cheers Frank


I believe its only available for the ipad2. 

Did you see the airplay icon on the ipad1 as I showed you on the screenshot?

I think if it does work it will only be audio on ipad1 but I was under the impression it does not work at all on ipad1.


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

dave&carrie said:


> Can I buy either the cable or apple tv in Paphos?


I am not aware but Im sure either someone can inform us if they can be bought in Paphos otherwise you should be able to order from the UK apple site.


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

philly said:


> Its fab really and also a good toy hahaha:clap2:


Agreed, absolutely love my apple TV and ipad2!


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

philly said:


> Hi there
> 
> I also have ipad but unable to download any of the film apps can someone explain ineasy to understand language how to do it please
> 
> Many thanks


I can try and help if you can give me a little info. 

Which film apps are you trying to download?

Are you connected to a wifi network when trying to download the apps?


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

yiannis75 said:


> I believe its only available for the ipad2.
> 
> Did you see the airplay icon on the ipad1 as I showed you on the screenshot?
> 
> I think if it does work it will only be audio on ipad1 but I was under the impression it does not work at all on ipad1.


Yes I suspected that and think you are right that it doesn't work on IPad 1. No matter I have an unopened IPad 2 at home. However I think I might sell that and go for the IPad 3  

If your using the IPad 2 on Apple TV can you see whatever is on your screen on the IPad 2 transferred through WIFI to Apple TV? I mean I know you can see movies and music etc but what about safari? Can you see whatever you are looking at online on the IPad 2 and see the exact same picture on the tv for example google?

Any news if Netflix works in Cyprus on the IPad if you have a UK subscription or even Love Film?

Cheers, Frank


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Da Funk said:


> Yes I suspected that and think you are right that it doesn't work on IPad 1. No matter I have an unopened IPad 2 at home. However I think I might sell that and go for the IPad 3
> 
> If your using the IPad 2 on Apple TV can you see whatever is on your screen on the IPad 2 transferred through WIFI to Apple TV? I mean I know you can see movies and music etc but what about safari? Can you see whatever you are looking at online on the IPad 2 and see the exact same picture on the tv for example google?
> 
> ...


Yes you can there is an option called mirroring.

Just to confirm this only works on iPad 2 or later or iPhone 4s and later.

Basically you need to activate the mirroring option. Instructions how to do this can be found here
Once you select apple tv and turn on mirroring you will be able to display anything on your iPad screen straight to your big tv via apple tv. So yes you can open a safari page and view it on the tv it's not exclusively for watching movies or tv programmes.

However mirroring is not as good as watching movies through eg iTunes or Netflix. Mirroring is more suited for presentations etc that sort of thing.

You will find that most clips etc in safari on a particular page will have the apple tv option and all you tube videos work so between mirroring and apple tv there is nothing you shouldn't be able to display on your big tv screen!


----------



## sueh (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi

Can you help? I have an iPad and apple tv and have got Filmon working and watchuktv via VPN working via mirroring but I'm having problems getting Lovefilm to play on the apple tv. Anyone got any ideas? It works on iPad but won't allow me to view on apple tv!

Many thanks
Sue


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

sueh said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you help? I have an iPad and apple tv and have got Filmon working and watchuktv via VPN working via mirroring but I'm having problems getting Lovefilm to play on the apple tv. Anyone got any ideas? It works on iPad but won't allow me to view on apple tv!
> 
> ...


Hi Sue

Are you able to see the airplay icon from the Lovefilm app? 

If yes, when you press it, do you only get sound?

Or does the airplay icon not appear at all?

You will find some apps do not have the video part of airplay activated. SKY GO is one such app which only lets you send the audio to the apple TV. Its mainly down to restrictions placed by the either the provider of the app or sometimes by apple. They may not allow Lovefilm to have the airplay function activated as Apple want you to buy/rent movies from their store in itunes. 

If it s a restriction imposed by themselves then its best to email them and find out why they do not provide it. I think SKY GO do this so users will not get around paying a full subscription. I do believe you can have SKY Go without being a full subscriber to SKY.


----------



## sueh (Mar 26, 2012)

yiannis75 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> Are you able to see the airplay icon from the Lovefilm app?
> 
> ...


Hi Yiannis

I just got sound coming over the tv! I found a forum via Google that says the Lovefilm app was written for ios4 which was no so secure but they are working on an updated app that will allow AirPlay more successfully. Netflix works apparently but doesn't have such a good choice of movies as Lovefilm.


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

sueh said:


> Hi Yiannis
> 
> I just got sound coming over the tv! I found a forum via Google that says the Lovefilm app was written for ios4 which was no so secure but they are working on an updated app that will allow AirPlay more successfully. Netflix works apparently but doesn't have such a good choice of movies as Lovefilm.


Excellent, good to know! Thanks!

Airplay and apple tv are fairly new inventions so I assume very soon it will be universal on all apps!


----------



## sueh (Mar 26, 2012)

yiannis75 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> Are you able to see the airplay icon from the Lovefilm app?
> 
> ...


Hi Yiannis

I can only get sound to transfer to tv. I've since found out that the Lovefilm app was written for ios4 and was not so secure but they are working on an update!


----------

